
Breakthrough discovery could lead to ‘one-size-fits-all’ cancer treatment - penneyd
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/cancer-treatment-therapy-t-cell-universal-tumor-cardiff-university-a9292716.html
======
penneyd
Here is the Nature article - sounds promising...
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41590-019-0578-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41590-019-0578-8)

